# Need suggestion for bile reflux gastritis



## wenchen (Sep 4, 2003)

Hi,My mother got a surgery about 5-6 years ago to get rid of her gallbladder because of gallstone. She is 62 years old. She has a serious bile reflux now, can't eat normally and got bad diarrhea. Anyboday knows any good non-prescription medicine for this?Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Alexandria (Nov 29, 2001)

I had gastritis recently and my doctor had me go on a low residue diet. You can find links to menus if you put "low residue diet" into a search engine.There is also over the counter Prilosec. I don't know if it is out yet but it will be soon. You may also have her try Zantac or the generic form, Ranitidine.Good luck


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

And, of course, Caltrate for the D.


----------



## 5069 (Jul 17, 2003)

Are you speaking of Indigestion pain/reflux? I think they just made Prilosec available to anyone. It is a wonderful medication available without a prescription. Annem


----------



## wenchen (Sep 4, 2003)

Thank you for your help. I will let my mother try the low residual diet and I want to buy her some Zantac. But how long should she take Zantac and how much does she take everyday?Thanks.


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Does she get pain from the bile or does it just come up in her throat and burn?I had my GB out and I immediately got severe pain in my sternum area. It is due to all the bile emptying in to my stomach and when the bile hits my colon it goes into a spasm which about kills me! It hurts so bad!!!I take Questran, it helps with the D as well as keeps the bile under control so my colon isn't irritated. Sorry though, Questran is prescription.Jleigh


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

There is no nonprescription med that I know of for the bile. Right now, I am on Carafate for stomach problems (e.g., ulcer) and to help soak up the excess bile salts leading to D and reflux. The acid reducers, such as Prilosec, are good, but they won't absorb the bile. Most people with such problems take Questran or Colecid.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I have now been put on Welchol. Not helping yet. Your mother should really see a doctor.


----------

